# .jma zu .avi



## Cosmolion (22. August 2007)

Wie und mit welchen Program kann ich eine .jma in ein .avi umändern.
Ich hab ein Autoradio welches ich nun mal mit einem Video bestücken möchte, doch das mitgelieferte Program Speichert mir die Videos nur in .jma und Bilder in .jml ab. Wie kann ich diese Umwandel. Am besten ein Kostenloses Program. Danke!  kann mir nich helfen.


----------

